# Unterschied zwischen Funktion und Methoden



## phyrexianer (18. Dez 2007)

Also was eine Methode macht weis ich, Eine Funktion kenne ich auch aus der Mathematik. Aber wie und wann verwende ich diese Begriffe in JAVA also oder besser gesagt wo habe ich in meinem Programmcode eine Funktion bzw. wann ???


----------



## ARadauer (18. Dez 2007)

eine funktion gibt normalerweise etwas zurück. also void funktion() währe eine methode.

aber in der objektorientierten welt würde ich beide als methode bezeichnen.


----------



## Backwardsman (18. Dez 2007)

naja, wenn man es genau nimmt, gibt eine void funktion ja auch was zurück... nämlich void bzw. nix ;-) also so, wie wenn eine mathematische funktion das leere element oder so was zurückgibt

im grunde sind beschreiben die ganzen begriffe, also funktion, methode, prozedur etc. alle das gleiche: man steckt was rein und bekommt was raus ;-)

hier mal der ein wikipedia auszug:


> Je nach Programmiersprache werden für Funktionen unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen verwendet. So werden Funktionen in Java als Methoden bezeichnet, um ihre Zugehörigkeit zu einem Objekt (siehe Objektorientierte Programmierung) zu betonen. Andere Bezeichnungen sind sub (von Subroutine) in Perl oder allgemein Routine. In einigen Programmiersprachen unterscheidet man zwischen Funktionen, die einen Wert als Ergebnis einer Berechnung zurückliefern, und Routinen, die nur Code ausführen. Letztere werden auch als Prozeduren bezeichnet.



klingt halt vielleicht in der objektorientierten welt besser sonst könnte es leicht verwirrend sein, ob man jetzt von der funktionalität oder von den funktionen eines objekts spricht ;-)

ist also eher ein philosophisches ding, ob du jetzt funktion oder methode sagen möchtest


----------



## phyrexianer (18. Dez 2007)

ja weil ich beides sozusagen als "Synonym" verwende. Nur auf die Frage eben wusste ich keine Antowort also keine die mir genügt hat.


----------

